# Wont kick into Defrost



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

By "door blend", I think that only controls the temperature. It's a different actuator that sets the direction of the airflow. 

Can you switch it from dash to floor?


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes i can switch from dash to floor. When i push the defrost button it sounds like it wants to kick into defrost then it kicks back into the dash vents


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mode door, in the vehicle defrost is the upper most position of this door, with other vehicles ran into weather stripping falling off so was okay for the dash vent and floor. If sitting outside, could be just frost causing this.

Looks like a major job, dash has to be removed. #1 is the mode door control arm. 04 Cavalier had this problem, I could not believe they used sticky weather strip for the mode door and expect it to hold with 195*F hot air blowing on it. I hope they are not doing this on the Cruze as well of the rest of us.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

On a long shot, I'd pull the cabin filter and dump the leaf litter that's built up on top of it. You might get lucky. At least it's quick and easy and sure beats pulling the dash apart. So no big loss if it doesn't work.


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok thanks a lot guys! I'll let you know what i find out


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Unusual thing about the Cruze I have never seen in any vehicle before, when you switch modes, the blower motor is killed first. That kind of tells me those electrical actuators are not very powerful.

Where did that crazy front suspension drawing come from?

View attachment 174522


Never tried to reach up there yet, no reason to, but as you can see, those gear teeth are exposed, maybe some lint or debris got up in there. Reminds me of my new POS lawn spreader with exposed gears like this, always getting jammed, wish I kept my old one when they knew how to design a good one.

One reason why I don't like doing AC work on other peoples vehicles, you would be shocked to find the crap entering into the recir door. Not a mechanic, a janitor is more like it.


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks. Worked on it today and still haven't gotten it fixed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what the mode door actuator looks like if this is any help.











Around a 23 buck part. Whole idea is to operate a door remotely three different systems were used over the years.

In a sense, cables gave problems, mostly because of the materials used, would rust and the lubricant would dry up, and cable is like a towing chain, very good at pulling, but kind of worthless for pushing, end of the cable would bend when being pushed.

GM has been using the electric actuators for years, mostly in pickup trucks and seem to be the most problematic.

Feel the most reliable systems were vacuum operated, used a double vacuum actuator where neutral was vents, pull the upper one for defrost, lower for the floor. So in either case, were pulling, and a stalled vacuum actuator doesn't burn up like an electric can. 

Did to my homework before buying the Cruze, when I learned the MVAC system was all electrical, said to myself here we go again, said the same thing about the rear disc calipers that also have been problems for years, GM could never get this right.

But purchased it anyway, ha, namely with $4,700 on my GM card, was a nice discount.

I know on these cold mornings will need the defrost, so at night when parked, leave it in the defrost position with the blower motor off. Only switch to floor or vents after the car is good and warm, they last longer this way. Same with the AC, switch the compressor off about 3-5 minutes before getting home with the blower at max to dry out the evaporator. If I don't, will get mold buildup.


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

I can see the mode door actuator and its rotating when i switch the modes. Looks like its working fine


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks fine on the outside, but what about the inside? Recall many years ago the door was stamped steel with a metal shaft running through it, shaft would turn, but not the door, just relied on a crimp, a spot of weld cured that.

Also use to be, your problem was everyone else's problem, but now all manufacturers are outsourcing to many different vendors, some are good and some, well, not so good.

Getting to the point of buying anything is like buying a lottery ticket, are you feeling lucky? Can you believe for four years, Ford was making a blend door out of a cheap low melting plastic, resulted in a major recall. You could try fighting with GM on this issue, a defroster is a major safety issue.

Post this in the ask GM site, never hurts to ask, but that answer may kill you.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Post this in the ask GM site, never hurts to ask, but that answer may kill you.


Oh, I already know what the answer will be: take it to the dealer. The GM folks here are customer service, not techs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Possibility that something crawled up in there, that is the problem, we just don't know what the problem is, and out of bumper to bumper warranty, no dealer is going to look for it for free.

The reps here, to put it in a certain way, are just the starting point, can work your way up, but again, have to know what the problem is.

Sure you heard the story, will never buy this or that vehicle again, when you get into this for a long time, won't be ever buying any vehicle again. But did make the statement, will never go to a particular dealer ever again. 

Had no choice but to complete remove the dash in my 04 Cavalier when I had no defrost problems, but wasn't that bad, had screws in it and only took a few minutes to remove it. No more screws is a new problem, concerned about breaking tabs and leaving with rattles the rest of the vehicles life. Sure don't want to even try this on a cold day, that plastic gets very brittle.

But when I have to, heat my garage and use a heat gun.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Any updates to this?

I noticed yesterday that my windshield defrost stopped blowing too. Blows thru dash vents instead.

All modes operate correctly except for defrost vents.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Any updates to this?
> 
> I noticed yesterday that my windshield defrost stopped blowing too. Blows thru dash vents instead.
> 
> All modes operate correctly except for defrost vents.




Hello ev077,

We?re sorry to hear of the recent defrost concern that you?ve encountered with your vehicle. Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware? If so, we would be more than happy to contact them on your behalf and research this further from our end. We?re available via private message and would only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward.

Thank you!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Any updates? 

I can hear the actuator is moving but only blowing out the vents as well. 

It's the wife's car and she never noticed until I said something, so who know how long it's been like that. 

I'll dig in more when it warms up here.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

MY 15' had a similar issue from new, they called the door mode actuator and once they took it out saw the case was cracked as the actuator, whole dash off to replace, It was catching when I'd switch modes so as far as the computer thought it was coming out the right place


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruzncannada said:


> MY 15' had a similar issue from new, they called the door mode actuator and once they took it out saw the case was cracked as the actuator, whole dash off to replace, It was catching when I'd switch modes so as far as the computer thought it was coming out the right place


This is not nice to hear, poor mold, lower grade of plastic, roughly handling in production, or is that 220*F heat too much for this plastic. Think I will avoid maximum temperatures. Ford had this problem in the late 90's, was forced to have a recall using cheap plastic, four model years as I recall.

Hopefully if it is a plastic problem, GM will do the same. Use to make this stuff out of stamped steel.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hopefully I'll unload this POS before this winter then.


----------



## JWoloszyk825 (Sep 3, 2016)

I too have a 2013 Chevy Cruze doing the exact same thing. I click on defrost, the air seems to start to deflect, then comes straight out the front vents. I have 98k miles and unfortuneatly I am out of warrenty.

JWoloszyk825


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I still have mine. 

I did a cheap fix so I have defrost. Sure glad Its just my commuter car. Id be embarrassed if someone other than myself rode in it.

What an oil leaking, non air deflecting POS.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what'd you do to fix it?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Put air deflectors on the outside of the center vents to deflect the air upwards toward the windshield.

Not pretty but effective. If I had something black it would be less noticeable but I didn't.


----------



## ESM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have similar issue with my 2011 Chev Cruze Eco, when setting to defrost position only very air come thru the defrost vent and most the air come from the dash vent. Result is it take long time to clear the fog from my windshield specially during winter time. I did try all the other above recommendations but it does not work for me.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

There is already a full thread debating this defroster issue over ctd models, they posted pics as well.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinMcC (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 2012 Cruze. This issue started 1 week ago. It has been -35 in the last week in MN! By the time my car warms up enough in this temperature to defrost the windshield via the dash vents it is cooking me out of the driver's seat. Is there a solution that doesn't require the dealership tearing my dash out for $1000.00. It would be nice to be able to access a schematic to be able to actually SEE where some of ideas referenced in this feed are; ie the hood filter. Before the defroster deflector stopped working there was an intermittent odor of burning rubber. It makes me wonder about the tape or plastic the deflector doors are made of. HELP!


----------



## gab5 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Defrost on front windshield not working*

Just had this issue on my 2012 LT. I'm over the warranty period. Had to take out the complete dash, but actuators were all good. We had to replace the levers that operate the blend doors. You can see from the pictures there was a design from the original. There are two of these levers. Only one was broke (the small flex point cracked , looks like a fatigue failure) so I replaced both. The are only $7.65 each. But this can be costly for most other customers that cannot do this kind of work. I went back to the GM parts department at local dealer as they were trying to help me diagnose the problem earlier. It was the first time the dealer ordered these parts then he checked the regional distribution center and they are on BACKLOGGED. The white lever is the original , you can see they made it stronger and more solid with the black lever. Hope this helps others..mg:
:$#angry:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When you had the filter out, did you look to see if the blend door moved when you put it in defrost? If it does not move there are a number of threads that have possible explanations as well as fixes.

Edit: Man, I really am losing it. I missed the whole third page...

:dizzy:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

gab5 said:


> Just had this issue on my 2012 LT. I'm over the warranty period. Had to take out the complete dash, but actuators were all good. We had to replace the levers that operate the blend doors. You can see from the pictures there was a design from the original. There are two of these levers. Only one was broke (the small flex point cracked , looks like a fatigue failure) so I replaced both. The are only $7.65 each. But this can be costly for most other customers that cannot do this kind of work. I went back to the GM parts department at local dealer as they were trying to help me diagnose the problem earlier. It was the first time the dealer ordered these parts then he checked the regional distribution center and they are on BACKLOGGED. The white lever is the original , you can see they made it stronger and more solid with the black lever. Hope this helps others..


How difficult was it to disassemble the dash? Did you do it yourself? Did you break any parts during the process? Any tips? 

Thank you!


----------



## cadguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Post #27 is spot on! I have a 2013 cruze. I replaced one door lever last year. The other, this past weekend. Do yourself a favor and replace them both, at the same time. 4-5 hour project. Major PIA, but doable. Take lots of pics, if your unsure of how good your memory is. Tools are few, but parts and pieces are many. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## gab5 (Dec 22, 2012)

Had some help with getting instructions from dealer. its a BIG job. 3.5 hrs for labor. But I have worked on cars for a long time. Took me more like 9 hrs.


----------



## fxsx24 (Aug 26, 2016)

gab5 said:


> Had some help with getting instructions from dealer. its a BIG job. 3.5 hrs for labor. But I have worked on cars for a long time. Took me more like 9 hrs.


Do I have to"time" the system when I put it back together, I can't find any info about this online


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to replay. Thanks everyone for the input i still haven't gotten the issue resolved. Im planing on removing the dash and going from there. Ill let everyone know what i find out.


----------



## rwwright (Dec 29, 2017)

have a broken door lever. Waiting for new one to come in. wondering about gear alignment/timing


----------



## mbaxende (Jul 22, 2014)

Just wondering how this turned out?


----------



## palladin (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-...90-windshield-defrost-repair.html#post3190665


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

So i got the defrost working. What i did was remove the gauge cluster and reached in and turned the gear to open the defrost door. I now have defrost and defrost floor only. It only took me about 15min. I'll replace the broken lever when I get more time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

streetbob88 said:


> So i got the defrost working. What i did was remove the gauge cluster and reached in and turned the gear to open the defrost door. I now have defrost and defrost floor only. It only took me about 15min. I'll replace the broken lever when I get more time.


Can you take another pic a bit farther out? Not sure what I'm looking at.

(This may be helpful when you get there)

[h=1]No air from vents![/h]


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is the best i can do


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

streetbob88 said:


> This is the best i can do



Is this under the dash, taken with the speedo out etc. You are too close to tell.


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

I took it in the opening where the speedometer is. After you take out the gauge cluster move the wiring harness out of the way and you will see the large and small gears to your right. It's a little tight getting your hand in the opening. There are videos on YouTube showing you how to remove the gauge cluster


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's another picture. You can see the wiring harness bottom right


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's really easy to do. You will need a 7mm socket, extension and swivel. I used my impact driver it speed the job up


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

streetbob88 said:


> It's really easy to do. You will need a 7mm socket, extension and swivel. I used my impact driver it speed the job up


Thanks for taking the time to explain. Makes it easier to visualize it as I currently do not have my cluster out. I like to prepare for future endeavors just in case. So far though the Cherry Bomb has been good to me.

Now that you have all those pictures to go along with whenever you repair yours, think about adding to our knowledge base with a HowTo:

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's some better pictures


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a video https://youtu.be/67QytbTqaOU https://youtu.be/OF3N1B1eYz0


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am having the same problem in my Cruze. It frosts and fogs on the inside of the windshield. I have excellent heat in the car. Nothing blows from the defroster vent on the dash. When I turn it on, the heat just comes through the regular vents. With these cold temperatures it is very annoying having a frosty windshield on the inside. I'm not a do-it-yourselfer. I'm afraid if I take it to my dealer it will cost an arm and a leg.

I forgot to add I've been smelling a burning rubber/plastic smell as well.


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

I just dropped off my Cruze at the local Chevy dealer. I have an appointment for 8am tomorrow. When I got home they called and had looked at it already. Bad HVAC unit. They don't have it in stock so they have to order it tomorrow as its too late today to order it. They said I should have my car ready by Friday. They have to tear the dash apart. All this is going to cost me $725. Gonna be so worth not having to scrape ice inside my car!!!


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

Honestly I think the HVAC unit should have lasted longer than 7 years.


----------



## Whitney214 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have a 2012 chevy cruze eco that has no heat coming up out on the windshield and works every where else it seems alot of these cars are having this problem talk about being screwed when you have to drive an hour and a half to and from work every day and having no heat I live in way upper state NY and it gets really cold I think the dealership should take care of it I have twin babys and cant even put them in it during the winter because I'm to afraid that the window will freeze up while driving all these car dealerships build things so they break so that way you have to spend thousands of dollars to fix all these things.. it sucks all these parts and cars are being built cheap but are costing more and more...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's all about profits and inflation. 

And right now. Inflation is going to the moon while profits are almost gone. 

Course, your car is practically 8 years old. Built long before the tarriff BS.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitney214 said:


> I have a 2012 chevy cruze eco that has no heat coming up out on the windshield and works every where else it seems alot of these cars are having this problem talk about being screwed when you have to drive an hour and a half to and from work every day and having no heat I live in way upper state NY and it gets really cold I think the dealership should take care of it I have twin babys and cant even put them in it during the winter because I'm to afraid that the window will freeze up while driving all these car dealerships build things so they break so that way you have to spend thousands of dollars to fix all these things.. it sucks all these parts and cars are being built cheap but are costing more and more...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blair (Jan 28, 2020)

streetbob88 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT RS that will not blow air from defrost. When on defrost the air blows from dash vents. Not 100% sure but don't think it is the door blend actuator because when I crawled under the dash it looks like it rotates in every position. I tried disconnecting the battery and reconnecting and resetting computer and this did not work. Is there anything else this could be?


I'm also having this problem. It seems like this car always has something wrong with it. Last year I have spent $3000 in repairs and now it's something else. If you know how to fix this problem please share.


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

This repair can be completed without removing the dash. I removed my speedo, used an oscillating saw to cut the corner out of the hole on the left behind the speedo to give me more arm space, removed the retaining screw and gear, pulled out the gear, replaced the upper lever, slapped the thing back together, and good to go. The process took me about 5 hours I’d say with the hardest part being getting the lever in the correct spot on the large gear. This is what others have referred to as timing. The easiest way to do this is to do the repair with the doors in full vent mode. There are three things that need to be lined up: the large white gear, the small white gear, and the replaced lever which connects the two. Putting the doors in full vent mode and then disconnecting the battery will put the large white gear in the correct place, using your fingers to rotate the small white gear fully clockwise (pull the top of the gear towards you) will put that gear in the correct place, then it’s just a matter of placing the lever. It can only go in one way as there is a groove in the back of the white wheel that the knob on the end of the lever has to fit into. Getting the knobs in place is fairly easy to do from down below. I removed the trim and knee airbag from the drivers side and was able to reach up and give a little pressure on the levers which clicked them in. The large white wheel should also click back into place as well. I have videos of all of this that haven’t quite been put together yet to make one cohesive video, but I am hoping to complete that soon. Message me on here if you want the raw videos on how to complete this fix. Or message me on the Facebook group. I’m on Cruze Talk and Elite Cruzes as Eric VanBruggen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blair said:


> I'm also having this problem. It seems like this car always has something wrong with it. Last year I have spent $3000 in repairs and now it's something else. If you know how to fix this problem please share.


Welcome Aboard!

No air from vents! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------



## david2575 (Jan 2, 2020)

i have the same problem. i get heat from the face vents just fine but when i go to switch it to defrost i hear the gear trying to switch but it doesnt come out the defrost vent (or only the very slightest wil leak out) took it to my mechanic who said it was the blend door acuator and would cost $900 to fix after taxes and labor. took it to another mechanic who said its the cam gear and cam acuator arm and is a 7hr job so i guess the price is close to the same for labor but geez its gonna take a lot longer than i expected. my car is a 2013 cruze lt turbo. and it seems i have nothing but issues with it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

david2575 said:


> i have the same problem. i get heat from the face vents just fine but when i go to switch it to defrost i hear the gear trying to switch but it doesnt come out the defrost vent (or only the very slightest wil leak out) took it to my mechanic who said it was the blend door acuator and would cost $900 to fix after taxes and labor. took it to another mechanic who said its the cam gear and cam acuator arm and is a 7hr job so i guess the price is close to the same for labor but geez its gonna take a lot longer than i expected. my car is a 2013 cruze lt turbo. and it seems i have nothing but issues with it.


Do it yourself for next to nothing. They are quoting you the rate that includes tearing the dash out. It does not need to be removed.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Are two of the gears needed? I have my dash already half dismantled over a subwoofer install so is the perfect time to change out the gears and calibrate the fresh air doors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzing12 said:


> Are two of the gears needed? I have my dash already half dismantled over a subwoofer install so is the perfect time to change out the gears and calibrate the fresh air doors.


Go to post number 55 above and click on the link. Read the entire thread before you start including watching the videos. All of the info looks to be there.


----------



## CruzeQc2021 (Jan 2, 2021)

streetbob88 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT RS that will not blow air from defrost. When on defrost the air blows from dash vents. Not 100% sure but don't think it is the door blend actuator because when I crawled under the dash it looks like it rotates in every position. I tried disconnecting the battery and reconnecting and resetting computer and this did not work. Is there anything else this could be?


GM should make a recall for this issue. Blend door open. 1 800 263 3777 GM Canada










people should pressure GM to recall for repairs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeQc2021 said:


> GM should make a recall for this issue. Blend door open. 1 800 263 3777 GM Canada
> 
> people should pressure GM to recall for repairs


Thanks for finding the videos. Any little bit helps. Try to allow plenty of time between button pushes for the control, i.e. don't press vents and think, no I want defrost and immediately press defrost. too much of a chance that will dork up the gears.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

* *FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH * 
------------------------------------------*

Not sure about other year Cruze's .... but.....
With my daughters 2012 Cruze LT , I was told that the climate controls' "*HOME*" setting was at the dash face vents.
In other words, turning the car off then on again puts the Climate Control there regardless of where it was set at. 
And it's TRUE for her Cruze.
So she always puts it there before shutting *OFF* the car after use in *COLD* weather. That way it won't change to that setting if left on another setting when turning off the car then using the car later when it's *COLD* again, forcing it to it's "*HOME*" setting before being warm, causing un-needed movement on those *FROZEN,BRITTLE, NYLON* gears that break.

*When it's REALLY cold outside and you start up your car,.. DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING YET ON THE CLIMATE CONTROLS !!!*
Let your car run 5~7 minutes *BEFORE* making changes to allow the dash and those *BRITTLE NYLON* gears to warm up a little *FIRST* !!!
We were told also that running the temp setting to *EXTREME HOT* continuously after the vehicle is warmed up can *COOK* those gears in the dash to death, weakening them to the "breaking" point also, (so-to-speak).
My daughters Cruze has a very HIGH temp when set to high, contrary to other Cruzes mentioned.

Hopefully this can give more longevity to these fragile, little gears in our dashs... !!! 

(sorry if a little winded on this)


----------



## TracyCakes (12 mo ago)

gab5 said:


> *Defrost on front windshield not working*
> 
> Just had this issue on my 2012 LT. I'm over the warranty period. Had to take out the complete dash, but actuators were all good. We had to replace the levers that operate the blend doors. You can see from the pictures there was a design from the original. There are two of these levers. Only one was broke (the small flex point cracked , looks like a fatigue failure) so I replaced both. The are only $7.65 each. But this can be costly for most other customers that cannot do this kind of work. I went back to the GM parts department at local dealer as they were trying to help me diagnose the problem earlier. It was the first time the dealer ordered these parts then he checked the regional distribution center and they are on BACKLOGGED. The white lever is the original , you can see they made it stronger and more solid with the black lever. Hope this helps others..mg:
> :$#angry:
> ...


What was the actual part called or part number from GM? We will need to replace these on the car we just bought for our daughter. Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TracyCakes said:


> What was the actual part called or part number from GM? We will need to replace these on the car we just bought for our daughter. Thanks


This is from post #36 above: 13263335


----------

